# Movement Trays



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Whilst mucking about with my own versions of movement trays earlier it got me wondering, what does everyone here use? I have 3 tiers of movement tray in use at the moment:

The good - magnetic trays made with bass wood and lots of patience.
The bad - the tops of CD cases with those little insert tabs trimmed out.
The ugly - a sprue frame with the spokes removed attached to a piece of card 

I am slowly converting all my movement trays to magnetic ones, but it is expensive and is time spent doing something more boring than cutting arms of things. You will notice I don't have a single GW tray; yes I am a cheapskate!

So what do you all use?


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

i bought an assload of the GW modeled ones from a gamestore that was going out of business. So I have enough to field 2 3000pts armies, and I gave a few away. Cost me like 20$


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

I use the GF9 rubber steel inserts, but I just don't insert them into anything. I dislike fixed movement trays since I rather enjoy all the weird reforms you can do, and also like to tweek the composition of my units. It's too expensive to get the magnetized rubber bases as well though, so I bought a crapton of the round little magnets you can use for weapon loadouts, glue those to the bottom of the plastic bases, and call it a day. Nice easy block to move around, and things don't get ugly when I put it on a hill or get charged from the side when I'm low on models.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I spend stupid money and buy the modular gw ones.


----------



## Ragnar_Burmane (Dec 15, 2006)

I use the modular GW ones but i glue tin sheets on them for magnetic bases


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i use the gw modular ones


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I bought lots of the 1st version ones they came out with GW, but the vast majority of em has been chopped someway to fit my need of diffrent shapes on trays, so they're all kind of sizes now


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

I bought a new desk lamp for my painting desk and the cut up the cardboard box for trays.

Keytag33 a cheapskate as well


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Which ever army I end up using I'll be using a combination of old GW movement trays, card board and plasticard all modelled nicely (and yet done last so they will be ugly for quite a long while.  ) As nice as the current GW trays are I'm reserving my cash for the models themselves.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a mix of the 3 types of gw trays and some that I've made myself but at the moment I'm working on some trays that have cutouts for round bases so i can multipurpose some deamons its fairly easy but as i dislike basing its also tedious.


----------

